# Lots of 1 star ratings on Lyft



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I really don't get it.

On Uber 1 star ratings are 1% of my rides.

On Lyft I don't know what percent it is but it must be high. My rating always drops by 0.04 and then climbs back up.

I was over 4.8 and I got a 1 star.... not too much longer I got another one. I dropped from over 4.8 to under 4.7 in just a few rides.


I slowly worked my way back up to 4.75, and now I just did a ride and bam another 1 star, back down to 4.71.


I really can't understand why Lyft riders always give me the 1 star ratings. On Uber I get almost 90% 5 star ratings and 1 percent 1 star ratings and the rest is just in between.

On Uber when I'm about to get a 1 star rating, it is usually obvious from how the passenger is acting. On Lyft it seems like they are all Mr. Cheery face and then bam 1 star.


I don't do anything different on the Lyft rides. I guess Lyft riders are just persnickety. I've been given more 1 star ratings on Lyft in the last month than I have on 6 months of Uber.

I wonder if anti-Trump Lyft passengers rate down for the Uber sticker on my car?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I really don't get it.
> 
> On Uber 1 star ratings are 1% of my rides.
> 
> ...


Lyft is fairly new in my city and have only given 10 rides so far. All 10 Pax have been unlikeable .Not a single decent one of the bunch.My rating with Uber after 2000 rides is 4.82. I'm sitting at 3.4 with Lyft so far doing nothing to deserve that rating. Be glad your rating sits around 4.75. At my rate I'll never hit 4.0 before possible deactivation. And could care less anymore.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I really don't get it.
> 
> On Uber 1 star ratings are 1% of my rides.
> 
> ...


Are you doing lots of Lyft lines or regular Lyft?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

There is no Lyft Line or Uber Pool here, fortunately!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Last night I did 5 Lyft rides. Every single one took either a bottle of water or a handful of mints. Yet my rating still went down from 4.69 to 4.67. On the bright side, no 1 star ratings last night... but still, who takes a handful of mints or a bottle of water and gives a 3 star or a 4 star rating? Either one person rated me a 3, or two of them rated me a 4. As nearly as I could tell each of the trips went flawlessly, no different than the Uber rides I did.

I've got 200+ rides with Lyft, most of it I stayed above 4.8 but now I'm on a downward spiral with no hope in sight. It seems like all of the sudden no matter what I do I cannot please the Lyft pax. Meanwhile my Uber rating is staying steady.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Last night I did 5 Lyft rides. Every single one took either a bottle of water or a handful of mints. Yet my rating still went down from 4.69 to 4.67. On the bright side, no 1 star ratings last night... but still, who takes a handful of mints or a bottle of water and gives a 3 star or a 4 star rating? Either one person rated me a 3, or two of them rated me a 4. As nearly as I could tell each of the trips went flawlessly, no different than the Uber rides I did.
> 
> I've got 200+ rides with Lyft, most of it I stayed above 4.8 but now I'm on a downward spiral with no hope in sight. It seems like all of the sudden no matter what I do I cannot please the Lyft pax. Meanwhile my Uber rating is staying steady.


What brand water are you giving out? Is it chilled?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kirkland signature, and no it is not chilled. I suppose I should use an ice chest for the water?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Kirkland signature, and no it is not chilled. I suppose I should use an ice chest for the water?


No ice condenses and you'll get water all over including pax

Portable wine fridge best imho


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Kirkland signature, and no it is not chilled. I suppose I should use an ice chest for the water?


Have you tasted the Kirkland water? It's terrible.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Dollar tree water is good.

It's not just having water, but the type of water. Also you should have water chilled in a cooler but also keep a few bottles at room temperature since some passengers like room temp water. Also are you saying "hi" and nothing more? Women should be referred to a "madam" and men as "sir."


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I really don't get it.
> 
> On Uber 1 star ratings are 1% of my rides.
> 
> ...


Same with me with respect to Uber/Lyft Ratings. One huge reason: Uber ratings are averaged over 500 trips, while Lyft is calculated on, only, 100.

So, the impact of a one * is way more than Uber, like 600%! Typically, if I drop from 4.8 to 4.79 with Uber, same experience with Lyft could be to 4.75.

Have, totally, stopped stressing over it, in fact could care less. My Uber Rating is 4.85, Lyft: 4.73.

If I'm deactivated, big deal, have made my money.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i find no water is good. 4.87 and if you are 4.74 it doesnt matter. water isnt going to make a jerk any nicer.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> What brand water are you giving out? Is it chilled?


Who cares its free and he's still getting his ratings slammed.


----------



## ispeakthetruth (May 18, 2017)

The same people who hand out freebies are the same people who ask for a good rating. SMH


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Stop wearing speedos when you drive lol. I will have a true 5 star rating lol dream the impossible dream. Philly market is rough too.


----------



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

I've noticed the same thing. Started driving for Uber and Lyft at the same time and I have a bunch of one star ratings on Lyft. I'm about to simply stop driving for Lyft all together and their support is no help. The rating system is useless and I know two of the ones stars I got were because I wouldn't let one guy smoke in my car and I wouldn't give an Uber reject a free ride to a different liquor store.


----------



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

ispeakthetruth said:


> The same people who hand out freebies are the same people who ask for a good rating. SMH


I really don't know why people do this. The cost of an Uber/Lyft compared to a taxi are in two different hemispheres. I offer a clean safe ride for the money. Why should I supply anyone with drinking water, snacks...etc? This is a cheap car ride, not first class flight to Vegas. If you want food and drink then hire a limo.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Last night I did 5 Lyft rides. Every single one took either a bottle of water or a handful of mints. Yet my rating still went down from 4.69 to 4.67. On the bright side, no 1 star ratings last night... but still, who takes a handful of mints or a bottle of water and gives a 3 star or a 4 star rating? Either one person rated me a 3, or two of them rated me a 4. As nearly as I could tell each of the trips went flawlessly, no different than the Uber rides I did.
> 
> I've got 200+ rides with Lyft, most of it I stayed above 4.8 but now I'm on a downward spiral with no hope in sight. It seems like all of the sudden no matter what I do I cannot please the Lyft pax. Meanwhile my Uber rating is staying steady.


Stop buying the pax's love by thinking water and candies will get you 5 stars. Pax look at it as a sign of weakness and will take advantage of you. I guarantee your rating will go up if you stop catering to the pax. No aux cord, no water, and no candies!


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

I was going to chime in, but I'll just copy and paste since these two responses sum up what I was going to say:



MiamiKid said:


> One huge reason: Uber ratings are averaged over 500 trips, while Lyft is calculated on, only, 100.
> 
> So, the impact of a one * is way more than Uber, like 600%! Typically, if I drop from 4.8 to 4.79 with Uber, same experience with Lyft could be to 4.75.
> 
> ...





Emp9 said:


> i find no water is good. 4.87 and if your 4.74 it doesnt matter. water isnt going to make a jerk any nicer.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

If you don't already, maybe you should try offering hot towels. 
Many of my passengers _love _them.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

LA_Native said:


> If you don't already, maybe you should try offering hot towels.
> Many of my passengers _love _them.


What is a hot towel? Just a hot wet terrycloth? Do the passengers keep them? How do you store them?


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Dollar tree water is good.
> 
> It's not just having water, but the type of water. Also you should have water chilled in a cooler but also keep a few bottles at room temperature since some passengers like room temp water. Also are you saying "hi" and nothing more? Women should be referred to a "madam" and men as "sir."


Lol!



LA_Native said:


>


Lol!!!!


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

I give out tampons


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Last night I did 5 Lyft rides. Every single one took either a bottle of water or a handful of mints. Yet my rating still went down from 4.69 to 4.67. On the bright side, no 1 star ratings last night... but still, who takes a handful of mints or a bottle of water and gives a 3 star or a 4 star rating? Either one person rated me a 3, or two of them rated me a 4. As nearly as I could tell each of the trips went flawlessly, no different than the Uber rides I did.
> 
> I've got 200+ rides with Lyft, most of it I stayed above 4.8 but now I'm on a downward spiral with no hope in sight. It seems like all of the sudden no matter what I do I cannot please the Lyft pax. Meanwhile my Uber rating is staying steady.


PLEASE Stop the water & mints bs!!

Your rating is higher with uber because they expect water & mints knowing you are kissing ass for a $3 ride. They work for corporate, so ass kissing is in their DNA. Lyft pax however are real so be real with them. 
Btw, I would get rid of the bumper sticker if I were you = It may be the reason for few one stars.


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

When I offered hand jobs my rating went up to 4.5!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Excuse my density about the hot towel thing. I'm fairly sure there is some sarcasm on that level that I wasn't getting but I was thinking originally the towel comment was serious.



Yozee said:


> PLEASE Stop the water & mints bs!!
> 
> Your rating is higher with uber because they expect water & mints knowing you are kissing ass for a $3 ride. They work for corporate, so ass kissing is in their DNA. Lyft pax however are real so be real with them.
> Btw, I would get rid of the bumper sticker if I were you = It may be the reason for few one stars.


Why would real people rate you down just because you are offering them free gifts? I'm not forcing anyone to take the waters or mints. The Lyft pax seem to take them.

Yeah I probably should find a way to take the Uber sticker down on Lyft rides... problem is I'm low on real-estate and as it is I'm already illegal for having my stickers take up too much of my window so I have my Uber, Lyft, and TNC permit stickers stuck together and overlapping slightly to save space. Would be very difficult to take one sticker off without taking them all off. Instead of having 4 separate stickers I have one giant sticker blob.

The Lyft sticker and Nevada law is stupid. Nevada law says stickers have to fit in a 6 inch by 6 inch square and that Lyft drivers have to wear the sticker... yet the Lyft sticker is over 6 inches long! WTF.


AuxCordBoston said:


> Also are you saying "hi" and nothing more? Women should be referred to a "madam" and men as "sir."


Seems like if I say hi and nothing more it doesn't help my ratings. I'm usually pretty good at determining who wants to talk... or maybe I'm not. But I think people do downrate for not talking. I tried not talking except when spoken too during a whole night and kept getting 3 and 4 star ratings. Using my normal talking method, during my last 11 rides I got 10 five star ratings... and one 1 star rating for apparently no reason at all. (So my avg for my last 11 rides is 4.64!)

Do you really refer to people as madam and sir? I have a lot of trouble doing that. I know that's supposed to be polite. I used to do that when I was younger but I stopped after enlisted military guys kept saying "Do I look like a sir to you? Don't call me sir". It took me forever to understand that they said that because only officers are supposed to be called sir, and apparently most of these guys really hate officers.

I usually don't call anyone sir other than active military officers or they are expecting me to act servile like if they're a police officer.

And so I usually don't like being called sir either, since I have grown up accustomed to people objecting to being called sir and using sir in a negative manner.

Also it seems like ladies don't like being called madam. It's like they think you are calling them old or they are feminists that feel like you are being a misogynist by calling them madam.

I also don't call people Mister because they always snap back "NO! It's DOCTOR" and I don't call people Miss or Misses because they say "No It's misses!" or "No it's Miss" or again "It's DOCTOR".

So I just address people as "Hi" and maybe use their name if I know it. Or maybe I'll call them doctor if I know they are a hold a doctorate or a medical degree.

I don't know, maybe sir and madam is usually a good thing I've just had bad luck with it. I'd be curious for serious answers as to whether you guys really call people sir or madam but it seems like on these boards a lot of guys like to recommend inappropriate stuff to the dense skull club members, of which I admit to be part of.


----------



## jerseyroots (Feb 9, 2017)

Where can you tell that you got 1 star and what not? I can't find that anywhere 

Lyft used to email me when I asked the last 100 ratings similar to what you can see on uber but they stopped doing that last year I think?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Every week it tells me how many 5 star ratings I have and less than 5 star ratings. I knew I had 10 5 star ratings and one 1 star rating because I only did 11 trips that week and 10 were five stars.

Every morning it also tells you your instantaneous rating.

Every 1 star rating reduces the score by 0.04 whereas a 4 star reduces it by 0.01. Especially if you don't do a ton of trips, it is really easy to see what ratings you are getting or mathematically extrapolating it from the daily and weekly numbers.

For instance, if you do 2-3 trips and your rating is the same as it was the next morning, you know they were all 5 stars. If your rating drops .04 out of 2 trips, you either got a 1 star or two 3 stars. And at the end of the week if you only have 1 rating less than 5 stars then you know it was a 1 star. A lot of nights I only end up doing 1 trip and it is a 1 star ride and I am just baffled because it doesn't seem like anything went wrong.

On Uber I have only 1% one star ratings and I have 1000 trips. And almost every 1 star trip on Uber was obvious because of how the passenger was acting. But on Lyft I get a 1 star rating every week and I only have 300, and the pax usually don't do anything at all to alert me that they're about to use their little stinker (ala Cindy) and give me a 1 star rating.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Excuse my density about the hot towel thing. I'm fairly sure there is some sarcasm on that level that I wasn't getting but I was thinking originally the towel comment was serious.
> 
> Why would real people rate you down just because you are offering them free gifts? I'm not forcing anyone to take the waters or mints. The Lyft pax seem to take them.
> 
> ...


I'm joking about madam and sir. Definitely don't do that. I arrive at the destination, I ask for the rider to confirm his or her name, I confirm the address of the destination, I have appropriate music playing low, then I drive to the destination and say have a good day. That's it.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

It's your professionalism y'all suck if you getting 1 star or your playing the wrong music for the race of riders you get. Y'all do all this water mints candy and other crap for 1 stars. Lol


----------



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

How do you guys find out how many 1 star ratings you got?
I think lift pax want to be talk to most Uber pax are snootie


----------

